# [RISOLTO] - Errore apertura allegati in thunderbird

## lsegalla

Quando apro i files PDF in thunderbird mi esce un errore che testualmente cita

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nomefile.pdf non può essere aperto poichè non l'applicazione associata non esiste. Modificare l'associazione nelle opzioni
> 
> 

 

Sta stupidaggine devo averla combinata io un giorno da thunderbird non ricordo come.

Ho provato ad entrare nel centro di controllo di kde per modificare le associazioni dei file, ma quelle sono le associazioni dei files di kde (e ora le dovrò impostare di nuovo)

Ma con Thunderbird il problema c'è ancora... avete consigli?Last edited by lsegalla on Tue Dec 18, 2007 12:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Modifica -> Preferenze -> Allegati -> Visualizza & Modifica Opzioni

----------

## lsegalla

Bene grazie... ho risolto, e ho anche capito come collegre il file alle applicazioni, ottimo.

Grazie mille.

----------

